# twisted neck?



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hi...its me again.......i have another problem with another fantails.....i noticed yesterday that this fantail was looking up....or at least i thought it was because its head was sideways.....today i saw that it twist its whole neck putting its head upside down and if it tries to walk, it fall down....then it goes again, with its head tilted side ways and then it twistes it....kinda like the exorxist...where her head goes around the whole way....anyways...does anybody know what it is? i have it isolated right now....please let me know..?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know much about this but could be ,Paramyxovirus or Salmonellosis. infection
try this link please and see 
http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html
Hope you find a right answer for this situation.
My prayers to your fantail
Karla


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear your fantail is sick.

Have your birds been innoculated for PMV or Paratyphoid?

It could possibly be one or the other disease.

PMV is a virus and can only be treated with good supportive care, it is very contagious.

Paratyphoid is bacterial and can be treated with Baytril, it is also contagious.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your pij.  
You have done the right thing to isolate him/her. 

The link below will take you to Cynthia's (cyro51) very informative thread explaining PMV. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

more information about symptoms in pigeons :

http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/regulat/forms/ahealth/dp27.pdf
http://www.ifpigeon.com/dmvweir.html
http://www.americangianthomers.com/health.htm
http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/diagnosis.htm

Karla


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

See photo below, the symptom is called star-gazing.

Cidy has already given you a link to my thread on PMV, that is based on about a year's research using books and the internet as well as nursing several pigeons with the disease back to health, so read it carefully.

It is very important that you isolate this dove from the others immediately and keep it isolated for 6 weeks now even if it appears to recover.

If you haven't vaccinated your birds against PMV start vaccinating any that do not show symptoms. Don't use the live vaccine.

THis can be a sign of vitamin or calcium deficiency, I supplement pigeons with the neck twisting immediately and often the symptoms only last a couple of days, but they still ned isolation and supportive care.

The pigoen in the picture had the crooked neck for about three days, then the star-gazing for two or three days. He is still in isolation but looks fine!


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

any medicines i could give it? i have read the different sites you guys gave me (thank you) and some say is not curable, while others say they are? should i just take it to the vet to see what can i do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> any medicines i could give it? i have read the different sites you guys gave me (thank you) and some say is not curable, while others say they are? should i just take it to the vet to see what can i do?



There is NO medication for a cure, just good supportive care as mentioned in Cynthia's excellent thread on PMV.

The best medication is prevention, that is to innoculate your birds when they are youngsters, or make sure the original owner has innoculated them if the new birds are grown.

You can take her to a vet, but you must be very careful, as most vets do not have the knowledge that Cynthia has had from treating so many birds successfully. Many avian vets will opt for euthanasia, as they either don't care, don't have time, or don't have the extensive knowledge that Cynthia has.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

So If It Never Cures, Wont The Pigeon Suffer Even If You Take Care Of It..i Mean If Im Not Mistaken, Doesn't It Affect Its Nervous System.....physically, Its Head Is Twisted, So It May Have Or It Does Have Difficulty To Eat Or Drink.......this May Sound Cruel, But Would'nt It Be Better To Put It To Sleep And Make It Not Suffer Any Longer?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

cyro51 said:


> The pigoen in the picture had the crooked neck for about three days, then the star-gazing for two or three days. He is still in isolation but looks fine!



Hi,

I don't have enough experience w/ this to give you any direct advice, but it looks like the "twisted neck" and "star gazing" are temporary and that the bird can make a good recovery, so I'd say NO, it's not kinder to euthanize in most cases...

Hang on, and I'm sure people who have more experience with this will be along to advise you.

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

But the majority DO recover! The pigeon in the photo that I posted is FINE now he got better within 2 weeks.

The people that say they don't recover have probably never given a bird a chance to recover.

Look at the thread about the dove with neurological damage (link below), a dove that has been with me for 5 days. I am sitting next to her now. Her neck is straight again, she is eating on her own and is flying. Some people would have advised euthanasia but the people that brought her to me thought that she deserved a chance. They were right, but if she had been killed no one would ever have known that. I was prepared to have to wait 12weeks or more for her to show signs of improvement but look how she has rewarded me.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16966&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

ok......basically, i need to 
1) isolate it (obiously)
2) give them extra vitamins
3) calcium if possible
4) heat?
5) time...
any thing else? (other than food and water)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> ok......basically, i need to
> 1) isolate it (obiously)
> 2) give them extra vitamins
> 3) calcium if possible
> ...


Yep, warmth, environment that will not stress them out. Calcium supplement for sure.

Probiotics, garlic, digestive enzymes, as well as homeopathics Belladonna for symptoms of convulsive movements and/or Conium Maculatum for paralysis/stroke symptoms.

Please read Cynthia's thread.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

WHOA!!! and where do you guys get all of those?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Health food store. Shouldn't be too hard.

Pidgey


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

you mean like an organic food store..like one of them natural food store, dat all they have is soymilk and tofu? or like a gnc?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> you mean like an organic food store..like one of them natural food store, dat all they have is soymilk and tofu? or like a gnc?



Yep, ever seen a Wild Oats, or Mothers Market, Trader Joe's, or Whole Foods?
They carry homeopathic products as well as nutritional supplements & organic foods.

GNC is not a health food store, they carry some nutritional supplements, but are more geared for work-out, weight lifting and stuff like that.


----------

